

The adverse effects of profanity - bitario
http://bitar.io/the-adverse-effects-of-profanity/

======
veidr
"My one-year-old son is so fucking cute!"

"Fuck yeah, I finally got a reproducible test case for that crash bug!"

"Holy shit! Look at all the fucking _women_ in this room, you totally wouldn't
think this is the HN Tokyo meet up!"

"Dude, do you wanna sell some lame sugar water OR DO YOU FUCKING WANT TO
FUCKING CHANGE THE FUCKING WORLD??!!?"

In other words: the author is talking about the negative effects of being Mr.
Negative all the time... doesn't necessarily have anything to do with
profanity.

------
monkeyspaw
“I hate dark chocolate”

“I fucking hate dark chocolate”

What about, "I don't like dark chocolate"? It seems like the author doesn't
want to be negative, and profanity increases that negativity. But he seems to
take half measures.

I really appreciate the overall point, however -- the manner in which people
express themselves can affect how they think.

------
s0me0ne
Reminds me of an article on words not to use like "never", "can't", "etc".

Unfortunately I didn't bookmark it and am not able to find it on Google either
:(

------
elwell
Thanks, this one hits home; my mental profanity has become rather frequent.
However, I find it very difficult to stop. Like you, I don't use profanity out
loud.

